# NY/FL Woman Missing On Crosscountry Roadtrip



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2021)

This has been dominating our news out here for the last few days and has gone national. 

The woman from North Port, FL, but originally from New York state, was on a road trip with her boyfriend/fiance in her white Ford van.  They lived together in Florida.  She was last seen at the end of August in Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming.  He returned home alone in her van on September 1st and immediately retained counsel and has been silent. 

Apparently, they had an altercation that triggered police intervention in Moab earlier in August and was caught on body cam that was just released. 









						Body camera video released of police interaction with Petito, Laundrie after 911 call
					

The search continues for 22-year-old Gabby Petito, who disappeared on a cross-country road trip with her fiancé Brian Laundrie.




					abc7ny.com
				




This does not sound good at all.  Hopefully she is OK and just taking some time off, but it does not feel like that.









						FOX 13 confirms Salt Lake City hotel where missing woman Gabby Petito was last seen
					

FOX 13 News has confirmed the hotel where missing woman, 22-year-old Gabby Petito, was last seen as a Fairfield Inn and Suites in Salt Lake City near the Salt Lake City International Airport.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 16, 2021)

Was just reading about this, lots of speculation going around as per usual with these kind of situations. Hope the girl is okay but unless its a publicity stunt for their Instagram I don’t see this having a happy ending. Also the boyfriend just showing up without her in Florida lawyered up doesn’t seem good either. This could be bs but I also saw that on the day they had an altercation at a bar in Utah was the day those two girls who were murdered in Moab were at the same bar and then they reported a strange man roaming around their campsite.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

She originally from long Island
My friends on social media are friends with her family.
Horrible situation for sure


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

""From local town in long Island where she from local police Facebook page comment s
""If you look at the vehicle very closely to the picture seen she had posted in Instagram there are scratches in the bumper, dent marks on the front and if you look at the Ford symbol it’s moved over and upside down. The other picture was completely spotless and the Ford symbol was in place. "




__ https://www.facebook.com/1576987029257331/posts/3041228662833153


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

FATHER’S WRATH: Gabby Petito’s dad unleashes on her fiancé, says he's 'in La-Z-Boy' and getting served ‘home-cooked meals’ instead of helping cops with search. Watch full interview here: https://fxn.ws/39bhSlo


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

From local town in long Island where she from local police Facebook page comment s
""If you look at the vehicle very closely to the picture seen she had posted in Instagram there are scratches in the bumper, dent marks on the front and if you look at the Ford symbol it’s moved over and upside down. The other picture was completely spotless and the Ford symbol was in place. "




__ https://www.facebook.com/1576987029257331/posts/3041228662833153


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

Police town in Florida that invaaring. This tragic Facebook page from Florida with updates to press can be seen on this Facebook police page








						North Port Police Department
					

North Port Police Department. 90,153 likes · 3,164 talking about this · 278 were here. This is the official Facebook of the North Port Police Department. Emergencies dial 911.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

Utah investigators 'not ruling anything out' in double homicide near missing Gabby Petito incident
					

Utah investigators have not ruled out a potential connection between two high-profile cases in the scenic campgrounds around Moab – a grisly double-homicide that left newlyweds dead and an apparent lovers’ quarrel involving a woman who has since gone missing.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

Okay I went down the rabbit hole on the missing 22 year old woman, Gabby Petito. You probably have seen the headlines but here is an over view because this is a fucked up situation. 

Gabby and her boyfriend (former fiance, they had been engaged in July 2020 but her friends report they had decided to back away from the engagement and go back to bf/gf some months ago) Brian Laundrie, started a YouTube channel and went on an extended adventure visiting all of the National Parks in the USA. You can see the one and only video she posted on their YouTube here: 




You can also view her Instagram here: 









						Gabby (@gabspetito) • Instagram photos and videos
					

1M Followers, 249 Following, 102 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Gabby (@gabspetito)




					instagram.com
				




And his Instagram here:






						Instagram
					






					instagram.com
				




Now it seems as though Gabby’s friends do not believe the most recent posts were made by her. Some believe everything from around July 28 forward was him but some say only the most recent post was him. This is all speculation. 

So what happened was, she was in constant contact with her family daily until August 25. Literally called someone daily to tell them where she was and what she was experiencing on her travels. After the 25th the calls stopped. Eventually her family became concerned and contacted Brian Laundrie’s family, who refused to take their calls. 

A few days after Gabby and the travel van, which belonged to her, were reported missing, Brian Laundrie was pulled over by Florida police driving it. No Gabby. He won’t talk and asked for a lawyer. 

As of today his lawyer has put out a statement basically saying they hope Gabby is found but they won’t be commenting further on it and he wants to stay in the background during the investigation and search. Now the obvious question is, how do you stay in the background when you were the only person with her and the last person to see her and you drove her van back to Florida without her in it? 

Now this is where it gets even weirder. Utah police reported today that on August 12, police were called to Gabby and Brian’s location over a domestic dispute, but it was someone else who called (not Gabby or Brian). Ultimately the charge was dismissed. 
August 13, they were seen at a bar called Woody’s. 
ALSO ON AUGUST 13, ALSO AT THE SAME EXACT BAR WOODY’S, the other mystery you’ve seen in the headlines occurred: Kylen Schulte and Krystal Beck were at the same bar, and were later murdered at their campsite nearby. Before being killed they had mentioned to someone in their family via text or phone call that a creepy man was intimidating them and stalking them at the campground. 
Read about that double murder here: 









						Camping Couple Shot to Death After Encountering ‘Weirdo’
					

Kylen Schulte and Crystal Beck, who often camped in the mountains, reportedly told friends they encountered a “weirdo” before they were killed.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




It’s also interesting to note that the last time Brian Laundrie posted on his Instagram was the same day they died, August 13. 

So yeah that’s basically it. I’m thinking either he murdered her, or she died by accident and he freaked out and ran and won’t talk. And either way his family is obviously protecting him. The third theory would be that this is some sort of publicity stunt to gain followers on their YouTube channel but just from looking at their content that doesn’t strike me as something Gabby would do and her family also says no. 

So did the mf kill her, kill the other two women in the woods and then drive the van home
to mommy and daddy? Or wtf? Time will tell.

Update: read through the comments here for all updates and new information.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Was just reading about this, lots of speculation going around as per usual with these kind of situations. Hope the girl is okay but unless its a publicity stunt for their Instagram I don’t see this having a happy ending. Also the boyfriend just showing up without her in Florida lawyered up doesn’t seem good either. This could be bs but I also saw that on the day they had an altercation at a bar in Utah was the day those two girls who were murdered in Moab were at the same bar and then they reported a strange man roaming around their campsite.


That seems really, really weird as to saying that he is a person of interest in the death of those two ladies.  From what I saw on the video I doubt that he would be a likely suspect, but who knows.  I don't know if he was armed.  Those women were shot to death.  I've got a feeling that the ultimate culprit murdered them because they wree a lesbian couple.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Okay I went down the rabbit hole on the missing 22 year old woman, Gabby Petito. You probably have seen the headlines but here is an over view because this is a fucked up situation.
> 
> Gabby and her boyfriend (former fiance, they had been engaged in July 2020 but her friends report they had decided to back away from the engagement and go back to bf/gf some months ago) Brian Laundrie, started a YouTube channel and went on an extended adventure visiting all of the National Parks in the USA. You can see the one and only video she posted on their YouTube here:
> 
> ...


Ohhhh....I did not see that Gabby and Brian were in the Bar the same night when the two women were there.  Do we know if that van was seen up on LaSal Loop Road?  I think it seems less likely that he is the culprit for the double-murder if she was with him.  But who knows--maybe they got into another fight and he walked off and got into an altercation with that couple.  

And the fact that he lawyered up and is not talking tells me that at the very least he drove off without her and at the other end of the spectrum was that he lost his shit and killed her.  It seems more like it is on the abandon her end of the spectrum.  That said, at the press conference today, did anyone else hear a reporter ask police if Brian had her cell phone in his possession?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

"""






News
Weather
Coronavirus
Lifestyle
Cost of Care
Noticias en Español

NORTH PORT
‘Circumstances are odd’ police say, after boyfriend of missing woman returns home, hires attorney​Published:September 13, 2021 2:47 PM EDT
Updated:September 16, 2021 10:35 AM EDT
YouTuber and blogger, Gabby Petito, 22, from North Port has been missing for more than two weeks, and now, her boyfriend has returned home without her and hired lawyers, the U.S. Sun reports.
The North Port Police Department said they “_are actively assisting in this case in conjunction with the Suffolk County Police Department where she was reported missing.
“We currently have no definitive information that a crime took place here in North Port or anywhere. With that said, the circumstances are odd. So, we are actively gathering local details and evidence to assist in finding needed answers_.”





The Suffolk County Police Department, where her family lives in New York, confirmed they are investigating the disappearance of Petito, who went missing while traveling.
Petito lived in North Port for about two-and-a-half years, until her road trip, the police department told WINK News.
Her YouTube channel is called ‘Nomadic Statik.’ where she documents her cross-country trip travels.
According to her family, they last heard from her during the last week of August. Prior to that, Petito is believed to have been in Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming heading to Yellowstone National Park.
Throughout her travel, she spoke with her mother a few times a week, sometimes daily, depending on the cell service.
Petito’s mom texted her a few times after the 25th and the last text from Petito’s phone came on Aug. 30.
“We love her and we miss her, and we want her to come home,” said Nicole Schmidt, Gabby’s mother. “I believe the first couple of days, when I wasn’t getting responses, I believe she was in a place with no service. It was like day eight or nine that I really became concerned. I figured she couldn’t be off the grid for that long.”
The family had not heard from her, so the family first alerted the National Park Service on Sept. 10.
“We are coordinating with multiple law enforcement agencies as part of the investigation into Gabrielle Petito’s whereabouts,” National Park Service shared in a statement Monday. “As the investigation is ongoing, we do not have any further information to provide at this time.”
Petito was then reported missing to the Suffolk County Police by her family on September 11 at 6:55 p.m.
Petito and her boyfriend were traveling in a white 2012 Ford Transit van with Florida license plate QFTG03.
The van she was traveling in was found in North Port.
We asked Gabby’s parents about her boyfriend and they both said no comment.
Petito, is described as being 5′ 5″ tall and 110 pounds. She has blonde hair and blue eyes, and several tattoos, including one on her finger and one on her forearm that reads “let it be.”
Detectives are asking anyone with information on Petito’s disappearance to contact Suffolk County Police Department Crime Stoppers 1-800-220-TIPS or the FBI at 1-800-CALL-FBI or submit your tip""'" to: tips.fbi.gov.





Gabby Petito, 22.


Reporter:Erika Jackson
Do you see a typo or an error? Let us know.




SHARE

PREVIOUS ARTICLEHealth aide accused of stealing $45,000 in jewelry, pawning it
NEXT ARTICLELee County Schools plans to add opt-out back to mask mandate
WINK News, Southwest Florida's News Leader​- Advertisement -


About WINK
News Team
Contact
WINK Privacy Policy
Terms of Use
EEO Report
Public File
Public File Help
Employment


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> """
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that the BF was pulled over alone in the van in Florida?

And I heard today that the Laundrie family had recently turned over the van to Gabby's family.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> I thought that the BF was pulled over alone in the van in Florida?
> 
> And I heard today that the Laundrie family had recently turned over the van to Gabby's family.


I didn't see what happened today I miss news about it
It's crazy bad for sure


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

The Trail Boss I started simier thread yesterday on NY Harvey ski forum with lots Moore details u might want to look I have several friends on Facebook who knows her family. She graduated from HS 1 town over from my HS in long Island but 2 decade apart.









						Missing young women terrible situation
					

Okay I went down the rabbit hole on the missing 22 year old woman, Gabby Petito. You probably have seen the headlines but here is an over view because this is a fucked up situation.   Gabby and her boyfriend (former fiance, they had been engaged in July 2020 but her friends report they had...




					nyskiblog.com
				



""""
The North Port Police Department is actively assisting in this case in conjunction with the Suffolk County Police Department where she was reported missing.

"The Suffolk County Police Department is investigating the disappearance of a Blue Point woman who went missing while traveling.
Gabrielle Petito was reported missing to the Suffolk County Police Department by her family on September 11 at approximately 6:55 p.m. According to family, they were last in contact with her during the last week of August. Prior to the last communication, Petito is believed to have been in Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming.
Petito and a companion were traveling in a white 2012 Ford Transit van with Florida license plate QFTG03. The van she was traveling in has been recovered.
Petito, 22, is white, approximately 5 feet 5 inches tall and 110 pounds. She has blonde hair and blue eyes, and several tattoos, including one on her finger and one on her forearm that reads “let it be.”
Detectives are asking anyone with information on Petito’s disappearance to contact Crime Stoppers at 1-800-220-TIPS. All calls can remain anonymous."

We currently have no definitive information that a crime took place here in North Port. With that said, the circumstances are odd. The vehicle she was traveling in was located here in North Port. So, we are actively gathering local details and any evidence to assist in finding needed answers.

In addition The FBI Tampa Field Office is assisting with this investigation. You can also call 1-800 CALL FBI or submit your tip to: tips.fbi.gov.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2021)

Florida woman disappears after road trip with boyfriend as mom reveals message to authorities
					

Gabby Petito, 22, set out on a road trip with her boyfriend in a converted camper van in early July to tour National Parks, according to her family, but she disappeared in late August and they haven't heard from her in more than two weeks.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 16, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> The Trail Boss I started simier thread yesterday on NY Harvey ski forum with lots Moore details u might want to look I have several friends on Facebook who knows her family. She graduated from HS 1 town over from my HS in long Island but 2 decade apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you're right.  This is pretty weird.  









						Missing woman's haunting songs on Spotify account may provide answers
					

A series of haunting songs appeared on Gabby Petito’s Spotify on Sept. 1, a day after her mother last received text messages from her phone.




					www.fox13news.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

A ‘Van Life’ Couple Went on a Cross-Country Trip, but Only One Returned (Published 2021)
					

Gabrielle Petito and her fiancé, Brian Laundrie, left on July 2 for an adventure in their outfitted van. Now, the police say, she is missing and her fiancé is “a person of interest” in her disappearance.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

> “Let’s just be clear. He looks guilty as hell,” said former Salt Lake Co. Sheriff and Moab Police Chief Jim Winder.
> 
> [....]
> 
> “This situation where Mr. Laundrie is essentially clammed up poses a problem of significance for law enforcement. If he continues to take the path that he does, they are going to be in a real tough position,” said Winder.












						Utah law enforcement experts believe finding Gabby Petito will be 'extremely difficult' without boyfriend's help
					

Finding Gabby Petito without fiancé Brian Laundrie’s cooperation will be extremely difficult according to law enforcement experts in Utah. Gabby wasn’t reported missing until two weeks after the 22-year-old was last seen in Salt Lake City. The man who might know where she is, isn’t talking.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2021)

Gabby Petito's mother, Nichole Schmidt, speaks on the ongoing search for her missing daughter.

"I don't understand why you would leave the love of your life somewhere and not tell anyone where she is." nws.mx/tv









						Gabby Petito's mother speaks on the ongoing search for her missing daughter | Gabby Petito's mother, Nichole Schmidt, speaks on the ongoing search for her missing daughter.  "I don't understand why you would leave the love of your... | By NEWSMAX | F
					

547K views, 2.1K likes, 47 loves, 1.6K comments, 1.2K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from NEWSMAX: Gabby Petito's mother, Nichole Schmidt, speaks on the ongoing search for her missing daughter.  "I...




					fb.watch


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2021)

If you do a side-by-side comparison of the van in this photo and the one on her Instagram, that bumper was fresh, and now it’s super scratched up. The Ford sign is twisted, which it wasn’t in the last photo they posted. The lights may look different from before due to the lighting in the garage. But something definitely happened to the front of that car. That’s not normal wear & tear, even on a cross country road trip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Gabby Petito's mother, Nichole Schmidt, speaks on the ongoing search for her missing daughter.
> 
> "I don't understand why you would leave the love of your life somewhere and not tell anyone where she is." nws.mx/tv
> 
> ...


...unless you did something really bad and feel guilty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2021)

Find gabby Facebook page








						Gabby- Find the Missing
					

Gabby- Find the Missing. 140,923 likes · 129 talking about this. This page was created by the family of Gabby Petito, who went missing around 8/27/21, and was ultimately found murdered. After you...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2021)

Van located at boyfriend's parents' home
					

The North Port Police Department is assisting agencies across multiple states to find out what happened to a woman who went missing while on a road trip with her boyfriend. The van they were traveling in was located this weekend at a home in Sarasota County.




					www.fox13news.com


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 17, 2021)

Even if he didn’t kill her himself what kind of weirdo just leaves their girlfriend/fiancé while 3000 miles from home.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

ThatGuy said:


> Even if he didn’t kill her himself what kind of weirdo just leaves their girlfriend/fiancé while 3000 miles from home.


EXACTLY!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2021)

FOX 13 confirms Salt Lake City hotel where missing woman Gabby Petito was last seen
					

FOX 13 News has confirmed the hotel where missing woman, 22-year-old Gabby Petito, was last seen as a Fairfield Inn and Suites in Salt Lake City near the Salt Lake City International Airport.




					www.fox13now.com
				


Posted at 7:22 AM, Sep 16, 2021
and last updated 9:34 AM, Sep 16, 2021
SALT LAKE CITY — FOX 13 News has confirmed the hotel where missing woman, 22-year-old Gabby Petito, was last seen in public on August 24 as a Fairfield Inn and Suites near the Salt Lake City International Airport.
We went there Wednesday night. Staff wouldn't speak to us on camera, but they did say the FBI and police officers had visited the hotel recently.
They also told us that Gabby stayed there for more than a day. This morning the search for Petito is focused on Wyoming. That's where she and her boyfriend Brian Laundrie reportedly were when she last spoke to her mother. *Utah investigators 'not ruling anything out' in double homicide near missing Gabby Petito incident*
Her stepfather is there now and spoke to FOX News about the efforts to find Gabby.
"The police are doing everything they can. That's all we can rely on right now. That all these law enforcement agencies are working together collectively. And they are doing their best to find out what happened, where she is," said James Schmidt. Richard Stafford, a spokesman for Petito’s family, also released a statement Wednesday calling on Laundrie to cooperate with police, calling his silence "reprehensible."
"Brian claims he wants to sit in the background while we search for Gabby in the wilderness of the Grand Teton and Yellowstone national parks," he said. "Brian left Gabby in the wilderness with grizzly bears and wolves while he sits in the comfort of his home. In his home!"
Laundrie has been named a person of interest but not a suspect in connection with Petito’s disappearance.
Gabby's family has grown impatient with Laundrie since he arrived home in early September without Gabby. He has refused to cooperate with police and has hired a lawyer. Gabby Petito was reported missing on September 11 shortly after she ceased regular communication with her friends and family. The couple were traveling the country to visit national parks in a white Ford Transit van, which Laundrie drove home to Florida.
Petito was reportedly last seen in Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming. Officials are urging anyone with information regarding the case to contact 1-800-CALL-FBI. Copyright 2021
W


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

Yeah, they just announced here that they are ruling out the connection to the double homicide.  









						Officials say Petito disappearance not connected to Grand Co. double murder
					

The Grand County Sheriff's Office ended speculation Friday that the disappearance of Gabby Petito was somehow connected to an unsolved double murder in August.




					www.fox13now.com
				




And this just came out.  Someone spotted him at Colter Bay on August 29th and he asked if he could get a ride to "Jackson".  His small chit-chat did not make sense--his GF was "in town working on her website in their van."  He then said that he said that they had been camping on the Snake River and that he had been out camping with a tarp alone "for days" yet he had no food or supplies on him.  When she said that she was going to Jackson Hole he freaked out and demanded that they drop him off at Jackson Lake Dam where he crossed the road to "continue hitchhiking."  This is freaking weird.  









						Gabby Petito disappearance: Woman says she and her boyfriend picked up Laundrie hitchhiking
					

Police confirm TikTok user's claims that she picked up Brian Laundrie, the boyfriend of missing woman Gabby Petito, while he was hiking alone in Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming in late August under strange circumstances.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

Police enter home of Brian Laundrie in Florida
					

Multiple police officers were seen entering the Florida home of Brian Laundrie early Friday evening as the mystery of the disappearance of Gabby Petito continues.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2021)

August 29th • Grand Teton • Picked up Brian at 5:30! Alone.   [Pt 2] https://tinyurl.com/yemhrn38 | By Crime Chicken Fried | Facebook | Hi, my name is Miranda Baker and on August twenty-ninth, my boyfriend and I picked up Brian at Grand Teton Nationa
					

521K views, 1.5K likes, 36 loves, 1K comments, 945 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Crime Chicken Fried: August 29th • Grand Teton • Picked up Brian at 5:30! Alone.   [Pt 2]...




					fb.watch
				




Video of women who pick bf up when he was hitching tell her story


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 17, 2021)

NYT is reporting that police have just left the Laundrie home where the parents reported that they have not seen Brian “for several days.”


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2021)

Laundrie's family says they haven't seen him in days; FBI now searching for him
					

The boyfriend of a missing woman, who is currently considered a person of interest in her disappearance, is also now reportedly missing.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2021)

The North Port Police Department and the Federal Bureau of Investigations are currently searching for 23-yr-old Brian Laundrie of North Port. The attorney for the Laundrie family called FBI investigators Friday night indicating the family would like to talk about the disappearance of their son. The family now claims that they have not seen Brian since Tuesday of this week. 

Brian is described as:
-White Male
-5’8 160lbs
-Brown eyes
-Short brown hair
-trimmed facial hair
-Last seen wearing a hiking bag with a waist strap.

We understand the community’s frustration, we are frustrated too. For six days, the North Port Police Department and the FBI have been pleading with the family to contact investigators regarding Brian’s Fiancé Gabby Petito. Friday is the first time they have spoken with investigators in detail. It is important to note that while Brian is a person of interest in Gabby’s disappearance, he is not wanted for a crime. We are not currently working a crime investigation. We are now working a multiple missing person investigations. 

The North Port Police Department is actively looking for Gabby, Brian, and any information surrounding this case. Please continue to utilize 1-800-CALL-FBI.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2021)

From gabby fathere talk about the horrible situation and how he handling it










						Joseph Petito on Instagram: "I just had my break down. I grab a bottle of whiskey, and took a walk in the rain. I cried, a lot. There’s a chance I won’t see her again. I won’t hear hear voice on New Years, or hug her on Christmas. I broke down.   But
					

Joseph Petito shared a post on Instagram: "I just had my break down. I grab a bottle of whiskey, and took a walk in the rain. I cried, a lot. There’s a chance I won’t see her again. I won’t hear hear voice on New Years, or hug her on Christmas. I broke down.   But then I stopped feeling sorry...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 18, 2021)

We are offering $50,000 for gabby to come home alive and safe. The person/ people responsible will be prosecuted


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2021)

Search for Gabby Petito's fiancé Brian Laundrie focuses on Florida nature reserve | CNN
					

The search for the now-missing fiancé of 22-year-old Gabby Petito is focused on a Florida nature reserve, where 50 officers from five local agencies and FBI agents scoured the area Saturday, according to North Port Police spokesperson Josh Taylor.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

Xtski trsilboss started the much needed grabby missing thead here on AZ
I agree with u 1000000%


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

A fathers love right here ❤️. Watch as #JoePetito lights up talking about his daughter #GabbyPetito. Thanks to  North Port Police Department for sharing... | By Heather Leigh | Facebook
					

1.1M views, 1.5K likes, 2.6K loves, 427 comments, 2.3K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Heather Leigh: A fathers love right here ❤️. Watch as #JoePetito lights up talking about his daughter...




					fb.watch
				



Gabby father talk about his lovely daughter


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

Lot of info here
Find gabby Facebook page








						Gabby- Find the Missing
					

Gabby- Find the Missing. 140,923 likes · 129 talking about this. This page was created by the family of Gabby Petito, who went missing around 8/27/21, and was ultimately found murdered. After you...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

While editing a video tonight, Jenn found some footage of ours from August 27, 2021@ around 6pm around the Grand Tetons @ Spread Creek Dispersed Camping. If you were in this area on this day check your photos and footage! Please share this link to our YouTube Video to spread awareness.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

I think this kid is a jealous and obnoxious over privileged little twit, it's highly probable he became jealous over her attention on social media. There have been a number of cases of this where a competition to steal the show becomes an escalated situation between two partners or a couple. It's also highly probable he ran out of funds as well and could have killed or traded his girlfriend for money to get home being the useless scumbag he appears to be.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

Hope this is not her









						BREAKING: Body Found in Bridger-Teton National Forest During Search for Gabby Petito
					

Officials announced Sunday that searchers found a body at the Bridger-Teton National Forest while looking for missing New York woman, Gabby Petito. Fox News reports that a coroner arrived on the scene Sunday, but so far, there has been no confirmation on whether the deceased person is Gabby. As...




					www.crimeonline.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

There was something really special about Gabby that the entire nation fell in love with her and now are mourning her death. Prayers for the family. I can’t even imagine.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2021)

Yeah likely her.


Human remains found in Wyoming are 'consistent' with description of Gabby Petito, FBI says
https://www.cnn.com/2021/09/19/us/gabby-petito-missing-sunday/index.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

Gabby father Facebook page u can help 
Prayers for them




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10220022580096634&id=1287584850


----------



## Zand (Sep 19, 2021)

Dashcam video of someone driving by the van. You can see what looks like someone digging out in the pasture right before they drive by the van.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2021)

Press conference here:  https://www.ksl.com/article/5024496...y-petito-found-near-grand-teton-national-park

A silver Ford Mustang has been located in a parking lot outside of that nature preserve in Florida.  The Laundrie family came to pick it up as it was "connected" to them.  I think he is dead as well.  Nothing turned up in the search today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

*SIGN FROM ABOVE? A FOX News crew covering the search for Gabby Petito says this rainbow just appeared near where authorities believe they discovered her body. LATEST: bit.ly/3zr6oVL*


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2021)

LIVE UPDATES: Police are seen outside the Laundrie house hours after a body believed to be Gabby Petito's is found. Fox News Digital reporters say they are clearing the area in front of the home.  https://fxn.ws/39kM7qi


----------



## cdskier (Sep 19, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Press conference here:  https://www.ksl.com/article/5024496...y-petito-found-near-grand-teton-national-park
> 
> A silver Ford Mustang has been located in a parking lot outside of that nature preserve in Florida.  The Laundrie family came to pick it up as it was "connected" to them.  I think he is dead as well.  Nothing turned up in the search today.


Could be...also could be on the run. It just seems weird to me that he tells his family on Tuesday he's going for a hike and they wait until Friday to tell police he's missing. Meanwhile by Wednesday they had picked up the Mustang and it was back in the family driveway. That gap from Wednesday to Friday seems very odd and more like time to give him a head start running.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 19, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Could be...also could be on the run. It just seems weird to me that he tells his family on Tuesday he's going for a hike and they wait until Friday to tell police he's missing. Meanwhile by Wednesday they had picked up the Mustang and it was back in the family driveway. That gap from Wednesday to Friday seems very odd and more like time to give him a head start running.


Yep.  Does seem odd.  Not to mention that he lawyered up immediately and did not bother trying to help authorities find her.  Aiding and abetting a fugitive from justice (and at least a person of interest) is a crime.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 20, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep.  Does seem odd.  Not to mention that he lawyered up immediately and did not bother trying to help authorities find her.  Aiding and abetting a fugitive from justice (and at least a person of interest) is a crime.


As far as I know, no one has seen him besides his parents and lawyer since he came back with the van. So he could’ve been long gone and the parents are just sending everyone on a wild goose chase.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 20, 2021)

Zand said:


> Dashcam video of someone driving by the van. You can see what looks like someone digging out in the pasture right before they drive by the van.


That’s crazy, the prevalence of cameras in the world is on another level.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2021)

XTski said:


> Damn you are good! I have to see things out of place at job sites and can appreciate your spotting that, will be interesting to see if the body was found near the van


At what time point do you guys see someone in the field?  I see what looks like a rock, but nothing else really.  Maybe I am looking at the wrong area.


----------



## Zand (Sep 20, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> At what time point do you guys see someone in the field?  I see what looks like a rock, but nothing else really.  Maybe I am looking at the wrong area.


1:43-1:44. Maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me but whatever that is you can see in the field looks like a figure making a digging motion to me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2021)

Zand said:


> 1:43-1:44. Maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me but whatever that is you can see in the field looks like a figure making a digging motion to me.


OK.  In the field to the far left of the driver?  I see something straight ahead and slightly to the left off the road before the video cuts to the van itself.


----------



## Zand (Sep 20, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> OK.  In the field to the far left of the driver?  I see something straight ahead and slightly to the left off the road before the video cuts to the van itself.


Yes, right at 1:43, after the trees open up for a quick second to the far left. Like I said, my eyes are telling me that the figure you can see is digging with a shovel and the more I watch it, the more I believe that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2021)

From my friend who went to HS with Gaby father
And my friend daughter went to HS with Gaby
""Dennis Hogan she is only 22. And yes, that's what happened. And now he has disappeared. They can't find him. They found her body yesterday. He was reading serial killer books while on the trip. Now she's dead and he's gone. They just executed a search warrant in his parents house. Hopefully they find what they need and hopefully he's in the house. """


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2021)

If you see Brian Laundrie please call  1-800-CALL-FBI 
He’s wanted for Questioning in the death of Gabby Petito.


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm bad at watching the news but north port is like 2 towns over from me here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2021)

Nick said:


> I'm bad at watching the news but north port is like 2 towns over from me here.


How can you miss this?  They are live now in a helicopter flying over the family's house.


----------



## Nick (Sep 20, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> How can you miss this?  They are live now in a helicopter flying over the family's house.



I literally never watch the news, except to keep an eye on any hurricanes I may need to run from. I did catch the news of this briefly late last week but I haven't been following it. hahah.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 20, 2021)

Nick said:


> I literally never watch the news, except to keep an eye on any hurricanes I may need to run from. I did catch the news of this briefly late last week but I haven't been following it. hahah.


It's a crazy story.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2021)

Nick said:


> I'm bad at watching the news but north port is like 2 towns over from me here.


And Facebook friends with her growing up in long Island
Very sad story
From my friend who like cousin with them:
""
Thank you everyone who reached out. I still don’t have words  Joseph and Tara you guys little Joey and Derek are in our prayers and sending you so many Hugs. Our hearts are bleeding for you. 
Gabby Heaven gained so much life. A beautiful angel that we got to love for 22 short years. Lives will never be the same without you. We love you so much and cannot wait to see the adventures on the other side 
“Tell me what does it feel like in heaven? Is it peaceful? Is it real like they say?… cause here on earth everything different…I hope you’re dancing in the sky. And I hope you’re singing in the angels choir. And I hope the angels know what they have. I bet it’s so nice up in Heaven since you arrived”


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2021)

They have confirmed it is her.  Cause of death is homicide.









						Autopsy confirms remains found in Wyoming are Gabby Petito's, FBI says | CNN
					

Autopsy results have confirmed that the remains found Sunday in the Bridger-Teton National Forest are those of Gabby Petito, a 22-year-old woman who disappeared while on a trip exploring national parks with her fiancé, according to the FBI in Denver.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 21, 2021)

Any see the killer please call FBI

1-800-call-FBI
or
TIPS.FBI.GOV


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Any see the killer please call FBI


While he is possibly a suspect, like every other person he is entitled to a presumption of innocence until proven guilty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 21, 2021)

Justice for Gabby Facebook page has useful information









						MISSING AND UNSOLVED MURDERS - In honor of Gabby Petito | Facebook
					

We are the original Gabby Petito - JUSTICE FOR GABBY group. We now focus on bringing light and justice to other missing and unsolved murder cases in her honor. We will of course still keep everyone...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## cdskier (Sep 21, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> While he is possibly a suspect, like every other person he is entitled to a presumption of innocence until proven guilty.



Sure, although his actions so far aren't exactly screaming "I'm innocent".


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Sure, although his actions so far aren't exactly screaming "I'm innocent".


I completely agree.  I think, truth be told, that he is a suspect now but the FBI/Police won't say that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2021)

SEARCH FOR BRIAN LAUNDRIE: Divers have been called to the Carlton Preserve in Sarasota County as crews search for Brian Laundrie. MORE: https://bit.ly/3AwsXtC


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2021)

Now I can see why this ass-clown did not want a ride to Jackson......









						Eyewitnesses say Brian Laundrie argued in Wyoming restaurant hours before Gabby Petito vanished
					

One of the last times Gabby Petito was seen alive involved an explosive argument between Brian Laundrie and wait staff at a Jackson Hole restaurant, according to a New Orleans couple who said they witnessed the spat.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## jimk (Sep 22, 2021)

I think it's a little sick the way the US media obsesses over these damsel-in-distress stories.  I'm sure they draw a lot of clicks (including some from me).  They deserve to be reported, but in a more respectful/controlled way.  The viral internet method of news dispersal stinks.  My cousin lost a pretty young daughter in a drowning accident a few years ago and it got picked up by the national news. Family members, including the mother and pretty daughter, were made to look foolish in a few of the more cruel stories that followed the accident.  The family quickly realized their best coping mechanism was to go *full silent* and avoid the press/media at all costs.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2021)

jimk said:


> I think it's a little sick the way the US media obsesses over these damsel-in-distress stories.  I'm sure they draw a lot of clicks (including some from me).  They deserve to be reported, but in a more respectful/controlled way.  The viral internet method of news dispersal stinks.  My cousin lost a pretty young daughter in a drowning accident a few years ago and it got picked up by the national news. Family members, including the mother and pretty daughter, were made to look foolish in a few of the more cruel stories that followed the accident.  The family quickly realized their best coping mechanism was to go *full silent* and avoid the press/media at all costs.


Good point.  I think I read that there are like 70,000 open missing persons cases and this one got a lot of attention.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2021)

Couple saw Gabby and BL at Merry Piglet restaurant on Fri. 8/27; BL agitated.  The camping Bethune couple spotted the white van on same day 8/27 approx. 4-5 hours later.  I'm wondering if that is the horrible day.  https://www.foxnews.com/us/gabby-petito-brian-laundrie-argued-in-wyoming-restaurant-eyewitnesses
What was the date when TikTok female picked up BL hitchhiking alone?  

**Confirmed that the couple DID speak with authorities about the incident at Merry Piglet.  Here is her video:  



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440711621895077888
This gives us more of a timeline.  

Interesting about the Dirty Laundries neighbor with fixing the camper and leaving for a few days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2021)

Now that the news media have pretty much earned what they can off this case, only now do they ask, "Gee, what about the other 89,000 missing people we have not covered?"  









						Gabby Petito case sparks debate over differential coverage of missing people of color
					

The Gabby Petito story has dominated news headlines and mobilized a legion of social media users. But, the despairing truth is that Gabby is just one of many.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2021)

Warrant now out for him


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 23, 2021)

Hope they find the weirdo alive.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Warrant now out for him


For fraud related to using her debit card(s) and property between August 30 and September 1st.  Probably murder soon…


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Zand (Sep 24, 2021)

Before 3 days ago, how many times have ANY of these people posted about or reported on the missing indigenous people in Wyoming? Guarantee for the vast majority of these people, it's 0.

Don't get me wrong, it absolutely should be talked about. And I guess the one silver lining (if there is one) from this whole thing is that maybe it will get people to take it more seriously. Taking the energy put into this case and applying it to the hundreds of others is a good thing.

But the manner in which many people have brought it up is virtue signaling in the worst way. They had no idea about the indigenous people 4 days ago and had no desire to ever learn about it. Now suddenly there's posts everywhere saying "WHY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT THIS WHEN THERES HUNDREDS OF MISSING INDIGENOUS PEOPLE? MISSING WHITE WOMAN SYNDROME HUR HUR HUR" The worst is Joy Reid, bitching about the media coverage about this case. Idiot, you are the media. How many stories have YOU run on the indigenous people missing?

It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2021)

Does anyone else see what appears to be a cardinal here? I think that Gabby was letting you know she was close. ‍

"May you come to find comfort in and remember: Cardinals appear when angels are near. ... When God sends a cardinal, it's a visitor from heaven. Cardinals appear when loved ones are near. When you keep seeing a certain type of bird, it is usually a heaven-sent messenger of love for you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 24, 2021)

Zand said:


> Before 3 days ago, how many times have ANY of these people posted about or reported on the missing indigenous people in Wyoming? Guarantee for the vast majority of these people, it's 0.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it absolutely should be talked about. And I guess the one silver lining (if there is one) from this whole thing is that maybe it will get people to take it more seriously. Taking the energy put into this case and applying it to the hundreds of others is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Yep.  That's the message of the political cartoon.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 24, 2021)

Zand said:


> Before 3 days ago, how many times have ANY of these people posted about or reported on the missing indigenous people in Wyoming? Guarantee for the vast majority of these people, it's 0.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it absolutely should be talked about. And I guess the one silver lining (if there is one) from this whole thing is that maybe it will get people to take it more seriously. Taking the energy put into this case and applying it to the hundreds of others is a good thing.
> 
> ...


That’s the modern reaction to most problems. Ignore till its right in your face then forget after blaming everyone else for the issue.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2021)

Services for our sweet Gabby will be held at Moloney Funeral Home in Holbrook on Sunday September 26th from 12pm-5pm.  Thank to all for your suppprt and love.

In lieu of flowers for the service, please send donations for the Future Gabby Petito Foundation through the Johnny Mac Foundation at https://www.johnnymacfoundation.org/ or https://www.paypal.com/donate/?hosted_button_id=EFDTU4BRKX7WJ&Z3JncnB0=

We Thank you for all the support


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2021)

1 town over from my old HS in long Island I went to Centereach.
Gabby went to. Selden
I have bunch friend with her family so hit s home for sure.
Memorial went well and lots of rainbow all over.
"""Our Selden home has love and support for the Joseph Petito and Schmidt family. Our door is always open my friend.  #justiceforgabby


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2021)

Hope they fine yesterday

DOG ON THE HUNT: Famous reality TV bounty hunter joins search for the most wanted man in America. https://fxn.ws/2XZJWX5


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Hope they fine yesterday
> 
> DOG ON THE HUNT: Famous reality TV bounty hunter joins search for the most wanted man in America. https://fxn.ws/2XZJWX5


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2021)

The Gabby Petito Foundation. No one should have to find their child on their own. We are creating this foundation to give resources and guidance on bringing their children home. We are looking to help people in similar situations as Gabby. #gabbypetito https://gabbypetitofoundation.org


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 26, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


>


What the....?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2021)

Brian Laundrie manhunt: Tipster sends Dog the Bounty Hunter to Florida campground 75 miles from family home
					

EXCLUSIVE: Duane "Dog the Bounty Hunter" Chapman is investigating a tip that alleges Brian Laundrie, the fugitive fiancé of Gabby Petito, went into a Florida campground 75 miles away with his parents in early September — but only two of them were seen leaving.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 30, 2021)

$100,000.
Over the amount now to find Brian








						Cash Rewards Now Total Over $100,000 To Find Brian Laundrie
					

The search continues for North Port's Brian Laundrie. The FBI is on the case, but so is the internet. Even Dog The Bounty Hunter showed up in Florida to get answers. There is so much interest in finding Brian Laundrie that cash rewards now total over $100,000 according to Channel 8's Josh Benson.




					myq105.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2021)

The Gabby Foundation Gabby Petito Foundation is up and running. PLEASE NOTE: when you google Gabbys name on any search engine you will find shirts and other things for sale that say all proceeds or partial proceeds go to the Gabby foundation… THIS IS NOT TRUE. Please don’t buy from these people it’s a scam.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 6, 2021)

I signed it definitely brings back close to me and feel terrible for late Gabbys family RIP











						Sign the Petition
					

Gabby’s Law




					www.change.org


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 6, 2021)

Apparently someone had a credible sighting of BL on the AT on Friday night/Saturday morning.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2021)

Well, I guess that lead evaporated.  









						Brian Laundrie look-alike says he was ambushed by US Marshals on Appalachian Trail
					

A man bearing a strong resemblance to Brian Laundrie says he was ambushed by federal agents while he was hiking the Appalachian Trail.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 20, 2021)

North Port Police Department and the FBI have located items of interest at the Carlton Reserve this morning in connection with the search for Brian Laundrie. An #FBI Evidence Response team is processing the scene. The reserve is closed to the public and no further details are available at this time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> North Port Police Department and the FBI have located items of interest at the Carlton Reserve this morning in connection with the search for Brian Laundrie. An #FBI Evidence Response team is processing the scene. The reserve is closed to the public and no further details are available at this time.


I just saw that human remains may have been found.  Likely him.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2021)

I Pray He confessed to the crime in the notebook. Gabby's Family deserves to have closure and peace of mind, as well has to have answers. Brian deserves nothing less than to live in hell for the rest of his life on the other side. Prayers for Gabby's Family!!!! As far as his parents, I can not bring myself to express sadness to them, for I feel they helped him hide. I do hope that if its proven that they helped their son, they do have to pay the price and do time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> I Pray He confessed to the crime in the notebook. Gabby's Family deserves to have closure and peace of mind, as well has to have answers. Brian deserves nothing less than to live in hell for the rest of his life on the other side. Prayers for Gabby's Family!!!! As far as his parents, I can not bring myself to express sadness to them, for I feel they helped him hide. I do hope that if its proven that they helped their son, they do have to pay the price and do time.


He got off easy.  So sad.  Karma is a bitch though.  Those that had credible interactions with him after the date of the alleged murder all say that he was acting pretty fucked up and not in his right mind.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2021)

I think parents knew he was dead and that why they took car home ! Why else would u take his only transportation home ! Think when parents went their they saw him and knew he was gone that how they knew exactly were to go , they finally decided to end the search and be done with it so that it could finally come to an end ! His parents worthless ! They should have turned him in atleast he be in jail and alive ! They have to live with his blood on their hands now ! Owell I’m glad it over it costing way to much money looking for that creep ! Sorry gabbys parents can’t get answers they want or need but atleast they don’t have suffer threw trial and they know pos can’t ever hurt anyone else again ! Rip gabby ! Brian hope u can handle heat !!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2021)

https://gabbypetitofoundation.org/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2021)

It is not a requirement in all states for law enforcement to report missing persons on the NamUs database.  
How missing people get reported is an issue we are passionate about.  Time for some change! 
#gabbypetito #JusticeForGabby 









						Database For Missing People Underutilized
					

With thousands of people missing across the U.S., some are pushing for more states to use an online database to help track them down.




					www.newsy.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2021)

Officaily btian kill himself








						Medical examiner: Brian Laundrie died by gunshot wound, manner of death was suicide
					

Brian Laundrie and Gabby Petito, both originally from Blue Point, were on a cross-country road trip over the summer. Brian Laundrie returned to his family home in Florida by himself in early September.



					longisland.news12.com


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 23, 2021)

What a piece of shit…such a sad story


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> Officaily btian kill himself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or did he.......?

Maybe someone got their revenge and staged it to look like suicide.  

Either way he dodged being held accountable.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2022)

Absolutely no surprise.  Scumbag.









						Laundrie claimed responsibility for Petito's death, FBI report says
					

Brian Laundrie took responsibility for the death of Gabby Petito in a notebook he kept, according to a new FBI report.




					www.fox13now.com


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2022)

The guy is dead and buried; he did us all a favor by offing himself.

I wish we could just move on and forget about these types of assholes. The best way to punish people like this is to forget them.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2022)

XTski said:


> Ignoring it doesn’t make sense to me, shine a light on the jack assess so others who may eventually end up like him see /read about it and maybe change their ways, case in point if Harvey followed my suggestion about staying away from drinking he would not have been injured and crying about not being able to ski now, like Laundrie Harv also wasn’t kind to women in the past, who knows maybe he will no longer be responsible for giving out free alcohol at lunch to strangers (some may be alcoholics who’s worst influence is some moron promoting drinking, just trying to make our slopes safer,


You are obsessed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2022)

XTski said:


> The dude comes on here promoting his site where he kicks off people who don’t agree with him, perhaps you are one of his alcoholic cronies and don’t give a crap about safe skiing, why don’t you give deadhead crap about constantly giving grief to those who don’t follow his beliefs, you are a damn homer! and you are obsessed with my comments ,step off chump!


Let's keep it on the topic of the thread.  If you are here solely to harass another member then you need to move on or we will act appropriately.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 25, 2022)

XTski said:


> The dude comes on here promoting his site where he kicks off people who don’t agree with him, perhaps you are one of his alcoholic cronies and don’t give a crap about safe skiing, why don’t you give deadhead crap about constantly giving grief to those who don’t follow his beliefs, you are a damn homer! and you are obsessed with my comments ,step off chump and let Harvey speak for himself like a man , you blow smoke to cover for that low life who glorified making a woman romance him , that’s the kind of shit this punk Laundrie had from his parents, they blew smoke just like you! That’s how these punks get along because of weak people like you who can’t understand how to prevent this in the future, ignore the past and your doomed to repeat


Your attacks are not only completely unnecessary, they are also disrespectful to the subject of this thread.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 31, 2022)

5 days later and you couldn't let it go.

Obsessed!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2022)

Retired FBI Agent Has Wild Theory on Death of Brian Laundrie
					

Months after the close of the Brian Laundrie manhunt in the weake of the murder of ex-girlfriend [...]




					popculture.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2022)

The families have released the suicide note that details what happened right before her death.  He claims she got hypothermic from swimming, fell and hit her head and sustained other injuries and that he tried to carry her out (unsuccessfully).  He tried to build a fire, but her shock and hypothermia made her shake violently and she complained of extreme pain.  He claims she asked for the pain to end.  He claims her mercifully killed her and left to spend what little time he had left with his family before he died because he could not be without her.  









						Brian Laundrie's suicide letter says he ended Gabby Petito's life
					

The attorney for the family of Brian Laundrie released the contents of a suicide letter Friday. In the letter, Laundrie claimed responsibility for the death of Gabby Petito.




					www.fox13now.com
				




You be the judge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2022)

Seems way, way too soon.  









						Is it too soon for the TV movie about Gabby Petito that’s now filming in Utah?
					

Is it too soon for the Gabby Petito TV movie that's currently filming in Utah?




					www.sltrib.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2022)

And....









						Gabby Petito’s parents seek $50M in claim against Moab police for not recognizing their daughter was in danger
					

Gabby Petito's parents have filed a legal notice against Moab police, saying officers could have prevented their daughter's death.




					www.sltrib.com


----------



## jimk (Aug 10, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> And....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one kid who is a lawyer and one who works for Dept. of Justice, so neither are boots-on-the-ground law enforcement types, but I sure have sympathy for regular cops these days; conflicting demands/priorities, dangers, and grey areas.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2022)

TB beat me to it...Scotty asked me to post this:



			https://www.newsmax.com/newsfront/gabby-petito-brian-laundrie-moab/2022/08/08/id/1082255/
		


I agree with jimk soon this country will have no law enforcement at all. Who would want to do that job today? 

I have never been a gun person but I'm ready to purchase a handgun.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2022)

jimk said:


> I have one kid who is a lawyer and one who works for Dept. of Justice, so neither are boots-on-the-ground law enforcement types, but I sure have sympathy for regular cops these days; conflicting demands/priorities, dangers, and grey areas.





JimG. said:


> TB beat me to it...Scotty asked me to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a lot of the case is "hindsight is 20/20".......


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Seems like a lot of the case is "hindsight is 20/20".......


"clueless" works as well.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 30, 2022)

Gabby Petito parents' attorney claims in court filing that Roberta Laundrie offered to lend son shovel
					

A December 2022 letter between lawyers for the parents of Gabby Petito and Brian Laundrie contains a bombshell allegation against the latter's mother.




					www.foxnews.com
				



Bump no surprise at all Brian mom said she helped buries the shovel that he used to kill Gary in the law suit open today


			https://instagram.com/stories/findgabbypetito/3004821298308944531?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NDdhMjNiZDg=
		










						Gabby- Find the Missing
					

Gabby- Find the Missing. 140,632 likes · 521 talking about this. This page was created by the family of Gabby Petito, who went missing around 8/27/21, and was ultimately found murdered. After you...




					www.facebook.com
				



1 positive things in this tragic story is above social media groups was found to find other missing people in this situation


----------

